# Looking for confirmation opinions hopefully



## Geezer Ray (Mar 30, 2018)

I have not used my 45 caliber flintlock to hunt hogs yet. Let me rephrase that, I have not yet shot at a hog with my 45 flintlock yet. I use patch and ball in it 65 grains FFF. What would you say is effective range with this combo? At the range I am able to shoot good groups out to 75 yards which is as long as Wilson Shoals Range is.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 7, 2018)

I think it will do just fine out to about that range if you hit the right spot.  You might want to carry a back up pistol though.


----------



## one hogman (Apr 16, 2018)

leoparddog said:


> I think it will do just fine out to about that range if you hit the right spot.  You might want to carry a back up pistol though.



What he said


----------



## Muldoon (May 19, 2018)

Put some powder....in it!!


----------



## tcward (May 20, 2018)

Better off with a conical.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 20, 2018)

I would up the BP charge to at least 80 grains.  anything over 100 you are wasting powder.  I like a round patched ball over a conical.  I guess I am just old time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 26, 2018)

Load that thing and shoot some hogs. It will kill them. I use only 75 grains of FFG in my .54 with a PRB, and it will go slap through a deer. Conicals only work if you have a fast twist. PRBs are better in a slow twist, which most flintlocks are. A PRB will kill anything if you put it in the right place. The original load for the .45-70 was a .45 caliber lead bullet with 70 grains of blackpowder. It will kill things very dead.


----------



## ripplerider (May 28, 2018)

I killed my first mountain 8-pt with a 45 cal. round ball. I was shooting 90 grains  if I recall correctly. It was back in '86 on Blue Ridge WMA. DRT through the neck. Killed several deer with that load before I bought a 50 cal.


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 29, 2018)

ripplerider said:


> I killed my first mountain 8-pt with a 45 cal. round ball. I was shooting 90 grains  if I recall correctly. It was back in '86 on Blue Ridge WMA. DRT through the neck. Killed several deer with that load before I bought a 50 cal.



Thanks All, for the replies, I may have to up the charge. That is just where it likes to group at the range shooting 75 yds.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 29, 2018)

I have killed one hog with my 45 cal. 90 grain charge couple of inches below the ear= DRT


----------



## Darkhorse (May 29, 2018)

It all depends on where you hit them. 65 grains is adequate for a head shot or small hog, but what if your faced with a big old tusker with a shield like a flak jacket?
This time of year it's greened out and thick, hogs also travel real close to the ground which serves to limit your shots. You need the high shoulder or brain but they just won't pose for the shot. So the  most likely option is a behind the shoulder shot. And since you don't know what hog or shot you'll get I would load that .45 hotter than 65 grains.
I've shot 2 300+pound boars with a .54 loaded with 100 grains of 2fg. Both had thick shields and that was the only shot I was offered. I recovered both hogs but on both of them the ball only penetrated one side of the ribcage, there was no mark on the inside, opposite ribcage.
So personally I'd opt for more power.


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 29, 2018)

Darkhorse said:


> It all depends on where you hit them. 65 grains is adequate for a head shot or small hog, but what if your faced with a big old tusker with a shield like a flak jacket?
> This time of year it's greened out and thick, hogs also travel real close to the ground which serves to limit your shots. You need the high shoulder or brain but they just won't pose for the shot. So the  most likely option is a behind the shoulder shot. And since you don't know what hog or shot you'll get I would load that .45 hotter than 65 grains.
> I've shot 2 300+pound boars with a .54 loaded with 100 grains of 2fg. Both had thick shields and that was the only shot I was offered. I recovered both hogs but on both of them the ball only penetrated one side of the ribcage, there was no mark on the inside, opposite ribcage.
> So personally I'd opt for more power.



Well I recon I'll add some powder and see where she throws em before I go to the woods, Thanks


----------



## JustUs4All (May 30, 2018)

Great idea and don't overlook carrying a pistol backup.


----------



## Wide Earp (Aug 30, 2018)

Geezer Ray said:


> Thanks All, for the replies, I may have to up the charge. That is just where it likes to group at the range shooting 75 yds.


accurate bullets better than fast bullets, just saying see if it groups as well before facin' "Mr bad attitude"


----------



## trad bow (Sep 1, 2018)

Most hog shots are fifty yards and under. Accuracy  is your friend. 75 grains and you will kill’em dead. Most hogs shot are under 125# so you will be ok


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2018)

As long as you're consistent, you're good. Going up won't hurt as long as you're still consistent.

Shoot'm up!



Geezer Ray said:


> Well I recon I'll add some powder and see where she throws em before I go to the woods, Thanks


----------

